# Apps that ARE Compatible w/ JellyBean?



## sikknazty (Mar 5, 2012)

I REALLY want to switch to Jelly Bean but before I do that, is anyone having major issues with apps and games not being compatible with 4.1? Such apps that I'm concerned about are google chrome, shazan, fandango, us bank, spirit, angry birds, etc.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I haven't ran into any apps that aren't compatible other than Apex. However, I haven't tried any of the ones you've mentioned.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Apex works fine for me. No problem with any other app either.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Nandroid. Flash. Explore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> I haven't ran into any apps that aren't compatible other than Apex. However, I haven't tried any of the ones you've mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Apex was updated yesterday. So it's working now.

I'm using JB since Day 1 and I never had any issues - except apex.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

sikknazty said:


> I REALLY want to switch to Jelly Bean but before I do that, is anyone having major issues with apps and games not being compatible with 4.1? Such apps that I'm concerned about are google chrome, shazan, fandango, us bank, spirit, angry birds, etc.


Why would you worrying about Google chrome not working lol. Thats like asking if you can Google on JB







.......haven't found any apps that don't work. Except apex which was updated so no worries

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The only issue I have is with Light Flow but I sort of expected that to happen. The apps you mentioned don't need any special hardware access so if they work on ICS, they'll probably work on JB.


----------

